# Betrunkene Winehouse ausgebuht - Update



## AMUN (19 Juni 2011)

Die britische Sängerin Amy Winehouse legt in Serbien einen völlig desolaten Auftritt hin. Offensichtlich völlig betrunken scheitert sie an Texten und auch nur ein bisschen Respekt vor den Fans - die reagieren frustriert mit Pfiffen und Buhrufen.

Amy Winehouse hat den Auftakt ihrer Europatournee völlig vergeigt. Ihre Fans buhten die Sängerin gnadenlos aus, als sie - offensichtlich betrunken - in Belgrad über die Bühne stolperte. Die 27-Jährige schaffte es bei den meisten Songs nur, völlig schief eine oder zwei Strophen zu singen. Mehrfach verwechselte sie Belgrad während des 70-minütigen Auftritts mit New York und Athen.

Im Internet kursieren Videos von dem Auftritt. Eines zeigt, wie Winehouse torkelnd auf die Bühne kommt, ihrem Gitarristen um den Hals fällt und sich dann offenbar desorientiert mit dem Rücken zum Publikum auf die Bühne setzt. Anschließend scheint sie gehörige Probleme zu haben, gerade zu stehen und beginnt nach einer längeren Pause schief und lallend zu singen. Zweimal verließ die Sängerin dann noch die Bühne, während ihre teilweise von weither angereisten Fans buhten und pfiffen.
20.000 Fans enttäuscht





Die rund 20.000 anwesenden Fans der britischen Sängerin, die mit 3500 Dinar (rund 35 Euro) fast zehn Prozent des durchschnittlichen serbischen Monatslohns für die Tickets bezahlt hatten, reagierten wütend. Serbische Medien betitelten den Auftritt als "das schlechteste Konzert aller Zeiten" in Belgrad. Das nächste Konzert auf der Tournee ist am Montag in Istanbul geplant.

Winehouse war erst vor zwei Wochen aus der Londoner Spezialklinik "The Priory" entlassen worden, die auf Suchtprobleme und psychische Krankheiten spezialisiert ist. Offiziell gab es zwar keine Äußerungen zu den Gründen des Klinikaufenthaltes, angeblich sei ihr Vater Mitch aber besorgt über den übermäßigen Alkoholkonsum seiner Tochter gewesen, berichtete die britische Presse. Winehouse hatte seit ihrem Durchbruch 2006 immer wieder mit einer Alkohol- und Drogensucht sowie mit psychischen Problemen zu kämpfen.


----------



## Spezi30 (19 Juni 2011)

*AW: Betrunkene Winehouse ausgebuht*

richtig so. weg mit der am besten


----------



## Stefan102 (19 Juni 2011)

*AW: Betrunkene Winehouse ausgebuht*

Wegsperren und den Schlüssel verlieren - ist ne ganz einfache Sache


----------



## Punisher (19 Juni 2011)

*AW: Betrunkene Winehouse ausgebuht*

die soll sich kaputtsaufen, dann ist Ruhe


----------



## Q (20 Juni 2011)

*AW: Betrunkene Winehouse ausgebuht*

Bei der Sesamstrasse gabs mal Professor Hastig, der hat auch immer desorientiert mit dem Rücken zum Publikum gesprochen und ist dann eingeschlafen rofl3


----------



## strike300 (20 Juni 2011)

*AW: Betrunkene Winehouse ausgebuht*

das sie überhaubt noch fans hat, hmmm


----------



## AMUN (20 Juni 2011)

*AW: Betrunkene Winehouse ausgebuht*

*Amy Winehouse sagt weitere Konzerte ab*

Amy Winehouse hat ihre Europa-Tournee denkbar schlecht gestartet. Die britische Soulsängerin trat bei ihrem ersten Konzert in Belgrad derart alkoholisiert auf die Bühne, dass sie von Tausenden Fans ausgebuht wurde.

Nun hat Amy Winehouse weitere Auftritte in der Türkei und in Griechenland abgesagt. Wie ein Sprecher erklärte, könne die 27 Jahre alte Sängerin nicht ihre «bestmögliche» Leistung. Daher müsse sie die in Kürze geplanten Auftritte in Istanbul und in Athen leider absagen. Weil sie offenbar zu betrunken war um zu singen, war Winehouse am Samstag bei dem Konzert in Belgrad zum Auftakt ihrer Europa-Tournee ausgebuht worden. Vor rund 20.000 teils von weither angereisten Fans brachte die skandalumwitterte Sängerin während ihres anderthalbstündigen Auftritts gerade mal einige gemurmelte Song-Fetzen zustande, schwankte deutlich und konnte ihrer Band nicht folgen.


----------



## BlueLynne (20 Juni 2011)

was soll man da nur machen ????
wiederholt sich ja immer wieder !!!!


----------



## Miraculix (21 Juni 2011)

*Guter Mond es ist wohl wahr,
das Leben ist eine Plage.
Du bist nur 12 Mal voll im Jahr,
doch ich bin's alle Tage... *​
is natürlich schade für die Fans, die ja für serbische Verhältnisse ganz schön tief in Tasche greifen mussten, um "Amy's Affen" live sehen zu "dürfen". Die Eintrittskarte für den örtlichen Zoo wäre vermutlich weitaus billiger gewesen, und das gebotene Programm auch um Klassen besser...

da das ganze Jammern im Nachhinein nun aber mal leider nix mehr nutzt, hier mein persönlicher Vorschlag als Kontrastprogramm für den nächsten Konzerttermin von Miss Winehouse...







in diesem Sinne PROST Gemeinde!


----------



## pickasso (22 Juni 2011)

Anderthalb Stunden hat das Konzert gedauert ? Na wenn das die ganze Zeit in dem Stil lief ... Das ist echt hart mit anzuschaun, wenn man Amy's Musik mag.


----------



## fritze99 (23 Juni 2011)

Das ist echt mal traurig, wie tief man sinken kann...


----------



## Mandalorianer (10 Juli 2011)

*Hab mal ein neues Video eingefügt das andere war wegen Urheberrechts raus !!!


Greetz vom Gollum*


----------

